# Are these Nanners



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

Not sure but this plant is the best one i got.


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't see any yellow peckers just hairs.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

stain said:


> I don't see any yellow peckers just hairs.


Thanks, i had to ask and have so much to learn. This plant is budding big time and it looks different than the others. If i'm right or should i say lucky the Kolas on this bad boy are gonna be big time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

All i see is pistols.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> All i see is pistols.


Thank you it's my favorite plant the one on the left


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Really good job Josey.


----------



## Carty (Aug 14, 2020)

be my favorite too..... what a beast


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Damnt,,now im jealous of you and Stain.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 14, 2020)

I so want to grow in the sunlight - they look great and I’m a lil jealous


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Very Nice Mate


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Really good job Josey.


Thanks, long way to go, fingers crossed.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Very Nice Mate


Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> I so want to grow in the sunlight - they look great and I’m a lil jealous


Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

Carty said:


> be my favorite too..... what a beast


Thanks


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

you may wanna check out the nitrogen you're using...seems a little pale but other than that, very nice work...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2020)

Are those from seed?


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

boo said:


> you may wanna check out the nitrogen you're using...seems a little pale but other than that, very nice work...


I use Fox Farm Grow Big, i don't like yellow leaves, any recommendation?


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Are those from seed?


Yes, they went outside May 29th


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

epsom salts watered in at about 1 tbs. per gallon of water...


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

boo said:


> epsom salts watered in at about 1 tbs. per gallon of water...


They take 2 gallons of water twice a day. So for every gal 1 tbs epsom salts. So would you say first 2 gallons twice a week, go slow see what happens.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Fish Emulsion and or Bat Guano is loaded with Nitrogen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Naners


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

yes, go slow...you can always add  more additives but once it's in the plant it's gonna react...if you water so regularly just do it to 1 gallon per feeding...if no green comes back try more...a little goes a long way


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

boo said:


> yes, go slow...you can always add  more additives but once it's in the plant it's gonna react...if you water so regularly just do it to 1 gallon per feeding...if no green comes back try more...a little goes a long way


thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 14, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Naners
> 
> View attachment 263444


Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 17, 2020)

boo said:


> yes, go slow...you can always add  more additives but once it's in the plant it's gonna react...if you water so regularly just do it to 1 gallon per feeding...if no green comes back try more...a little goes a long way


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 18, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Fish Emulsion and or Bat Guano is loaded with Nitrogen.


So this is what I've done. These plants are from 6 to 10 feet i wasn't giving them enough nitrogen. I gave the 1 1/2 once of FF Grow Big which has 5 % nitrogen 4 days ago skipped a day and another 1 1/2 yesterday no more yellow leaves.


----------

